# Deep root fertilization/vertical mulching augers



## coolbrze (Oct 28, 2011)

We're looking at purchasing an auger/drill for deep root fertilization & vertical mulching but not sure where to start. We can't afford an air spade and would like to keep the price under $500 but buy something top of the line at the same time. We have seen people using hammer drills w/ 2" auger bits but wonder how long those drills will last and how powerful they are anyway. Home Depot has a hole hawg drill ($300) that looks like it's meant for this but if a power auger is better, I'd rather spend the extra $ and get it right the 1st time. I have also seen a company using a Stihl auger, I think like the one below ($500) which seemed nice. What do you guys recommend, a strong corded drill or power auger like the one below? Any makes/models you'd recommend as there's not much info on what's good or not? Thanks!

BT 45 STIHL Planting Auger - STIHL USA


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd go with the stihl gas power drill but use a smaller auger bit, the one showed in the picture is 4" I think. Its a little rough trying to drill hole in the ground with something that big, 2" auger bit should work. If you get the drill then you can use it for cabling trees too.


----------



## Ed Roland (Oct 28, 2011)

Whatcha gunna put into the holes you drill?


----------



## ATH (Oct 29, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> I'd go with the stihl gas power drill but use a smaller auger bit, the one showed in the picture is 4" I think. Its a little rough trying to drill hole in the ground with something that big, 2" auger bit should work. If you get the drill then you can use it for cabling trees too.


I'd also worry about holes that big being ankle breakers in the yard.


----------

